# Faith without works is dead.



## gordon 2 (Feb 19, 2013)

yes...so Faith without works is dead.... so can someone sort of list a few works that are usual for faith..


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 19, 2013)

Salvation cannot be by works, but it is a sort of indicator


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm not so sure it would be prudent to begin a list.

Faith will always "show" itself.

Next.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ronnie T said:


> I'm not so sure it would be prudent to begin a list.
> 
> Faith will always "show" itself.
> 
> Next.



I'm a bit puzzled... LOL why not a list....or one item important to you... I'm surprized not many will venture an answer. The last answer I got was mercy...


----------



## SGADawg (Feb 19, 2013)

We must remember that works are evidence of faith and salvation, not pathways to same.

That said, a few examples are: evangelizing, mercy, compassion, giving.  This is just a sampling of the gifts of the Spirit.


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 19, 2013)

If you Are saved by faith ,How come you will be Judge by your deeds ?

Christians are taught to say that they are saved while they are serving sin. They are deceived by false teachers. Listen to the statement of Jesus Christ himself:  “John 8:34 Jesus answered them, Verily, verily, I say unto you, Whosoever committeth sin is the servant of sin. Listen to the statement of Apostle Paul: Romans 6:16 Know ye not, that to whom ye yield yourselves servants to obey, his servants ye are to whom ye obey; whether of sin unto death, or of obedience unto righteousness? Listen to the statement of Apostle Peter: 2Peter 2:19 While they promise them liberty, they themselves are the servants of corruption: for of whom a man is overcome, of the same is he brought in bondage. Listen to the statement of Apostle John: 1John 3:8 He that committeth sin is of the devil; for the devil sinneth from the beginning. For this purpose the Son of God was manifested, that he might destroy the works of the devil. The Son of God will destroy the sinning of his people that is caused by the devil. This is the salvation of God. "Matt 1:21 ... thou shalt call his name Yeshuah: for he shall save his people from their sins." 

Bottom line is that we have to be saved from sin itself. Present day Christians are not saved from the bondage of sin, but are taught to proclaim themselves as saved. This is the subtle deception of the devil. They are taught to say that they have accepted Jesus Christ as the Lord and Saviour, but not to obey his commandments. "Luke 6:46 And why call ye me, Lord, Lord, and do not the things which I say?" They will not become servants of Jesus Christ, but will still remain as the servants of sin. They call Jesus Christ as Saviour. They think that Jesus Christ will keep them in their sins and will take them to heaven. They are taught to say the lies of the devil and they believe those lies. They should know that all liars will go to - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -. “Rev 22:14 Blessed are they that do his commandments, that they may have right to the tree of life, and may enter in through the gates into the city.  15 For without are dogs, and sorcerers, and *****mongers, and murderers, and idolaters, and whosoever loveth and maketh a lie. Rev 21:8 But the fearful, and unbelieving, and the abominable, and murderers, and *****mongers, and sorcerers, and idolaters, and all liars, shall have their part in the lake which burneth with fire and brimstone: which is the second death.” Most Christians live in lies, because of the deception of Satan. Jesus Christ says that the blind and those who follow the blind both will fall into the ditch. God cursed not only Satan but also Eve and Adam. The deceiver as well as the deceived is punished.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Lowjack said:


> If you Are saved by faith ,How come you will be Judge by your deeds ?
> 
> Christians are taught to say that they are saved while they are serving sin. They are deceived by false teachers. Listen to the statement of Jesus Christ himself:  “John 8:34 Jesus answered them, Verily, verily, I say unto you, Whosoever committeth sin is the servant of sin. Listen to the statement of Apostle Paul: Romans 6:16 Know ye not, that to whom ye yield yourselves servants to obey, his servants ye are to whom ye obey; whether of sin unto death, or of obedience unto righteousness? Listen to the statement of Apostle Peter: 2Peter 2:19 While they promise them liberty, they themselves are the servants of corruption: for of whom a man is overcome, of the same is he brought in bondage. Listen to the statement of Apostle John: 1John 3:8 He that committeth sin is of the devil; for the devil sinneth from the beginning. For this purpose the Son of God was manifested, that he might destroy the works of the devil. The Son of God will destroy the sinning of his people that is caused by the devil. This is the salvation of God. "Matt 1:21 ... thou shalt call his name Yeshuah: for he shall save his people from their sins."
> 
> Bottom line is that we have to be saved from sin itself. Present day Christians are not saved from the bondage of sin, but are taught to proclaim themselves as saved. This is the subtle deception of the devil. They are taught to say that they have accepted Jesus Christ as the Lord and Saviour, but not to obey his commandments. "Luke 6:46 And why call ye me, Lord, Lord, and do not the things which I say?" They will not become servants of Jesus Christ, but will still remain as the servants of sin. They call Jesus Christ as Saviour. They think that Jesus Christ will keep them in their sins and will take them to heaven. They are taught to say the lies of the devil and they believe those lies. They should know that all liars will go to - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -. “Rev 22:14 Blessed are they that do his commandments, that they may have right to the tree of life, and may enter in through the gates into the city.  15 For without are dogs, and sorcerers, and *****mongers, and murderers, and idolaters, and whosoever loveth and maketh a lie. Rev 21:8 But the fearful, and unbelieving, and the abominable, and murderers, and *****mongers, and sorcerers, and idolaters, and all liars, shall have their part in the lake which burneth with fire and brimstone: which is the second death.” Most Christians live in lies, because of the deception of Satan. Jesus Christ says that the blind and those who follow the blind both will fall into the ditch. God cursed not only Satan but also Eve and Adam. The deceiver as well as the deceived is punished.



Yes Lowjack to identify oneself as a sinner is remarkable.... but what does it have to do with, the topic and "What are good works, faith based, that you know of. Other than  the church's evangelizing to the world and saints?


----------



## formula1 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re:*

John 6
28 Then they said to him, “What must we do, to be doing the works of God?” 29 Jesus answered them, “This is the work of God, that you believe in him whom he has sent.” 

Works always follow saving faith. They are a result of a wonderful gift of Grace received and recognized by one who is born again. A regenerated believer works not because it is required, but because he is hungry to show and grow his belief in the Master. As brother James said, 'Show your faith by what you do!(my paraprase)' That's a million miles from 'Work you way to God'.  You'll never climb that stairway to heaven that works is without the redeemer Christ becoming your bridge to the Father first. When that happens, your works will bring Glory to the Father and Son!

All that the give my answer to Gordon's question:

1) Love - a work that you can do so that others will know God is love!
2) Serve - Find in you what God wants you to give back to the bretheren.
3) Give - You can give of your resources, yes, but the best resource you can easily give away is the heart of redemption that is in you.
4) Make disciples - Lead others to the joy you have found in Christ.
5) Pray - 'without ceasing'.
6) Live - Live about the Christ in you before others.

Your life becomes more like Christ as you feed your Christ nature. Your life remains mired in sin as you feed your sinful nature.  The work that you do is to feed the one you desire to be!

God Bless!


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I want to be nothing at all but my life and that life to be with my Lord. Someone said, "It is not about me". LOL For me it is not what I want to be, because in Christ I am and in communion with his mind, putting it on...I live, I believe, I have hopeful faith,  and my aspirations fully without sin.
I might make errors now and then... but sin is it not to cleave to an idol or false gods? and how can this be if I walk with my Lord, the Lord of David and Solomon? The Lord of proverbs 8:30 etc...

Now thanks for your list... Now regards serving in it. You mention serving the bretheren, but are we called to  serve the world with the mind of Christ specifically regards peace and justice in the same spirit we serve the bretheren? And if so, how do we accomplish this. Examples? 

Jesus tells us we will do more than he did. We are born again for and from the waves of his ministry, Him like a pebble droping in a pond. If we heed  to the care God points us to in the prophets regards peace and justice can our works be a Tsunami regards sitting with the world  compared to His sitting with sinners and our the world?

The world prays every hour for justice like Job laments in scripture. Do you hear it? and...with the hearing given to us for the word of God? Works? What are ours to the world?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 20, 2013)

Forgiveness & helping the poor should be on the list of works. I'm taking it you wanted a list as to what the verse was calling works, not the purpose of works.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Forgiveness & helping the poor should be on the list of works. I'm taking it you wanted a list as to what the verse was calling works, not the purpose of works.



I what a list of works that faith calls out in you? If faith without works is dead... what are the works of the saints around you that make these people "alive" "living"...with our Lord? Give me one...if a list is impossible?

Feeding the poor yes, freeing the prisoners yes... freeing the oppressed... yes, so now how do we specifically go about doing this with the mind of Christ. List?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 20, 2013)

gordon 2 said:


> yes...so Faith without works is dead.... so can someone sort of list a few works that are usual for faith..



I would say that whatever you do for "works" should be done quietly.  I am not a big believer in making a grand display of how "holy you are" to the public.  Works should benefit your audience, not the "actor."  Your audience should be God, not your peers.

Matthew 6

“Be careful not to practice your righteousness in front of others to be seen by them. If you do, you will have no reward from your Father in heaven.

2 “So when you give to the needy, do not announce it with trumpets, as the hypocrites do in the synagogues and on the streets, to be honored by others. Truly I tell you, they have received their reward in full. 3 But when you give to the needy, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, 4 so that your giving may be in secret. Then your Father, who sees what is done in secret, will reward you.

5 “And when you pray, do not be like the hypocrites, for they love to pray standing in the synagogues and on the street corners to be seen by others. Truly I tell you, they have received their reward in full. 6 But when you pray, go into your room, close the door and pray to your Father, who is unseen. Then your Father, who sees what is done in secret, will reward you. 7 And when you pray, do not keep on babbling like pagans, for they think they will be heard because of their many words. 8 Do not be like them, for your Father knows what you need before you ask him.


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 20, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> I would say that whatever you do for "works" should be done quietly.  I am not a big believer in making a grand display of how "holy you are" to the public.  Works should benefit your audience, not the "actor."  Your audience should be God, not your peers.
> 
> Matthew 6
> 
> ...



Dawg do you have a good friend that is a Jesuit? I sorely need to reach out to one. If you do can you get us together? And thanks for the post... easter soon...can't wait eh?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 20, 2013)

gordon 2 said:


> Dawg do you have a good friend that is a Jesuit? I sorely need to reach out to one. If you do can you get us together? And thanks for the post... easter soon...can't wait eh?



Let me see what I can do.  Last Jesuits I was around was in grade school and most of them are long gone.  But my brother went to a Jesuit College and he can get me a name.  Not many around here.   They are some of my favorite people.  Never met a dumb one.  You won't win an argument / debate with one either.


----------



## formula1 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re:*

Gordon, I know your desire is to be the delight of your Lord.  You are just that I am sure!  When you live in this manner, He can live His live through you as He desires!

I see the 'bretheren' as those who have already the fruit of Christ in them as well as those whom God's desire is for Christ to be in them, though they may not yet know Him(the world as you call it). There is no greater peace, no greater justice done, than one who is moved from darkness to light. For me, both to help to build up my brothers in the faith, and find new brothers (to seek those whom God leads me to) is what we should be doing. As you, just want to let Christ be my life!

While some of the world does pray, most of it from where I sit hasn't figured out that justice rests in Christ alone! Many look but few find! It is our responsibilty whom proclaim Christ to compel them to come in!  To leave the 99 and find the one is our calling and our work as Christ commissioned. Build this glorious Kingdom one soul at a time! Until!


----------



## gordon 2 (Feb 20, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> Let me see what I can do.  Last Jesuits I was around was in grade school and most of them are long gone.  But my brother went to a Jesuit College and he can get me a name.  Not many around here.   They are some of my favorite people.  Never met a dumb one.  You won't win an argument / debate with one either.



Thanks... I know better then to be contrarian to a Jesuit... even when they might momentarily slip in error. Which of course they don't.  Like me they are never annoyed except to dance on the head of pins... Not enough room there for proper clogging and praising the Lord.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Feb 26, 2013)

Here's a short list.
Luke 10:27

“Love the Lord your God with all your heart, with all your soul, with all your strength, and with all your mind; and your neighbor as yourself.”

I believe if you get these right, the rest will be evident


----------

